# best way to identify kits



## talchemist5 (Apr 18, 2011)

ok i am starting to look at the size and growth of my kits to find a sutable female and male to keep.  how is the best way to identify the little buggers that will last for a few weeks?

is permanent marker on the ear and numbering each good?  then i can keep stats and make a selection kinda scientifically  <i love spreadsheets>


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 20, 2011)

I have only 1 baby at this time, and this is the first time since the mid 1980s.

The breeder I used to work with in the 80s used to write numbers inside the baby's ears with permanent markers to identify them.  Not sure what they do now adays.

We had an unexpected litter of puppies in January from a former stray.  The boys ALL looked alike.  Mom did not have enough milk so I have to give supplemental bottles.  I marked the boys with permanent markers on their backs to make sure I got everyone fed.  Mom would lick the color off, so I had to re-mark at each feeding.


----------

